# Breed video (Goldens)



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting that. What a wide variety of shapes, colors and coats. I don't know how those judges do their jobs. Most of them looked great in my unprofessional eyes. There were a few of them that wouldn't have gotten my vote though. I saw a few that had odd head and chest shapes as well as a number of them had a pronounced sloping top line.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Peg, I'm going to watch it tomorrow. Now that I know who won the Sporting Group. BOO HISS!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I have to comment on this. 

During the video, around the 11:11 mark, the handler actually knees his dog in the hip area to get him into his stack position. It was a pretty rough push, enough that I noticed. Is this common practice to do this to a dog in the ring? All the shows I have been to/watched, I've never seen this before. 

Just curious.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Love all those smiling faces and wagging tails!! Goldens are such a happy breed aren't they?


----------

